
Quantum Scientists Force Electrons to Break Ohm’s Law - jonbaer
https://scitechdaily.com/quantum-scientists-force-electrons-to-break-ohms-law/
======
bArray
Far outside my wheelhouse here, but isn't this just superconductors [1]?
Liquid helium forms below 5.2 kelvin [2] and super conductors can be formed ~4
kelvin.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistance_and_cond...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistance_and_conductance#Superconductivity)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_helium](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_helium)

~~~
jussij
They mention as much in the article:

 _The researchers used superfluid helium, which has several unique properties.
For example, it remains in a liquid form at temperatures down to absolute
zero, when any other liquid would freeze, and behaves like fluid with zero
viscosity, or no resistance._

They use that liquid helium to create a _no resistance_ T-junction circuit.

But that circuit did not obey Ohms law, because while the elections had two
zero resistance paths through the T-junction, they only used one of those two
paths.

Then when they sent the elections down the stem of the T-junction the
electrons behaved as expected, using both the available paths.

~~~
dogma1138
To simplify this the electrons broke ohms law because they didn’t follow the
path of least resistance.

